# Globe & Mail: Raptors have their man?



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

We got our man, according to reports from the Score. 

Better than any of us could have dreamed, when Babcock was fired.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Great great news for this Franchise ...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Oh...my...gawd...

Not going to believe it until I see it with my own two eyes.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Posted on http://www.tsn.ca !!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Michael Grange is reporting it as well.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060227.wraptorgm0227/BNStory/Sports/home[/url]


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Actually, it looks like everyone is just citing the G&M article.

So there is *no* confirmation as of yet, maybe not until tomorrow.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

huge.. this is huge


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

thats very very good news for you guys....


if true that means you went from fish and chips to caviar in the GM/president department :biggrin:


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*



speedythief said:


> Actually, it looks like everyone is just citing the G&M article.
> 
> So there is *no* confirmation as of yet, maybe not until tomorrow.


Yep, I noticed that too


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*



speedythief said:


> Actually, it looks like everyone is just citing the G&M article.
> 
> So there is *no* confirmation as of yet, maybe not until tomorrow.


Lets not forget who owns the Raps. If the Globe gets this, I believe it. They always seem to have the scoop.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*



blowuptheraptors said:


> Lets not forget who owns the Raps. If the Globe gets this, I believe it. They always seem to have the scoop.


And I like Mike Grange. He's pretty good.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Yeah, as someone who's read the Globe at home and the Star at school, it's clear which has more credibility. But I still won't go nuts until I see it confirmed.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

Well TSN.ca has change it to "A New Era" ...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Even if it was a done deal, can they announce it now or would they have to wait till the end of the season when Collangelo's current contract expirers?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

From Phoenix's side...
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=60022



> Bryan Colangelo's tenure with the Phoenix Suns is over. Sources close to the team confirmed Monday that Colangelo, the club's president and general manager, will leave the organization to assume the same role with the Toronto Raptors.





> Sources said there are still details to be worked out, most notably Colangelo's small ownership stake in the Suns which must be sold before he leaves.
> 
> The Suns also may be seeking compensation from Toronto for losing their GM in the middle of the season, with a year left on his deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd imagine the press conference would be tomorrow after the team and media arrives from Miami.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> Even if it was a done deal, can they announce it now or would they have to wait till the end of the season when Collangelo's current contract expirers?


I would imagine there would some soft of buyout on BC's current contract and that an interim would be placed in Phoenix. Remember that Sarver would already have a planned in place or else he wouldn't let something like this happen without a backup.

By all accounts, I have heard Steve Kerr would be the next in line as the Suns' new GM.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

fantastic, fantastic news! we finally have management that i can have confidence in...i havent been as optimistic as most fans here about the raps future, but this renew my confidence tenfold...hopefully this end the constant bufoonery we've seen by raps upper mangament (i.e peddie, babcock, thomas, etc, etc......)

hopefully, theres also some fallout in the pho. organization and BC can bring over some of their crack scouting staff over to toronto...

mitchell and kelly cant see the door fast enough for my liking...can't wait till they're gone!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> hopefully, theres also some fallout in the pho. organization and BC can bring over some of their crack scouting staff over to toronto..


Casey Jacobsen? Zarko Cabarkapa? Alton Ford? Jake Tsakilidis?

But I do have confidence in him pertaining to top-ten picks.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

this is a very good move.....i really like the guy...i hope he has the power to change some of the scouts we have...bring his own people in......if i was a betting man i would say his first move would be to fire the coach....get the rookie out of here..... :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It just occured to me...

Who has more of an inside track than Bobcat these days? Sheesh.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Zarko Cabarkapa?


Just wanted to focus on this guy. He looked to have a very promising rookie year until Danny Fortson butted in (with his forearm).


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

he is a bit of a risk taker in the draft....however he's better at trades


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I haven't been this giddy since the annual time Wendy's brings back their Bacon Mushroom Melt. Can't wait for the press conference.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, great news. but as many have said b4, i wont get excited until i hear the press conference.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Casey Jacobsen? Zarko Cabarkapa? Alton Ford? Jake Tsakilidis?
> 
> But I do have confidence in him pertaining to top-ten picks.


these guys arent robots, they will make mistakes...plus, all these guys are mid-to late 1st round pick?? its pretty common, especially in the 1990-2000's with the weak draft depth in this era, to pick up duds at their respective spots.....

saying that thou, off the top of my head: stoudamire, marion, nash, finley?? 1st three, mid-to late lottery picks, and finley taken in the 20's....none of these guys were consesus picks at their spots, yet all turned out to be huge....when has anything close to that kind of success ever happened in raptors land?? never......

i mean, we dont really want to compare pho's picks with the raptors, do we??

thats like comparing a ferrari, with a pinto with no wheels...absolutely no contest....


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> It just occured to me...
> 
> Who has more of an inside track than Bobcat these days? Sheesh.


i agree, he called the babcock firing and the appointment of our new gm, dead on...him and grange really seem in tune to the inner working over at mlse....pretty impressive call by bobcat...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> these guys arent robots, they will make mistakes...plus, all these guys are mid-to late 1st round pick?? its pretty common, especially in the 1990-2000's with the weak draft depth in this era, to pick up duds at their respective spots.....
> 
> saying that thou, off the top of my head: stoudamire, marion, nash, finley?? 1st three, mid-to late lottery picks, and finley taken in the 20's....none of these guys were consesus picks at their spots, yet all turned out to be huge....when has anything close to that kind of success ever happened in raptors land?? never......
> 
> ...


+ Steven Jackson.

I'm not saying he can't draft, I'm saying that maybe his scouting staff coming over with him isn't something to worry about.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> + Steven Jackson.
> 
> I'm not saying he can't draft, I'm saying that maybe his scouting staff coming over with him isn't something to worry about.


maybe not...but imo,it would be a nice additional perk thou...embry, im ok with, but i have zero confidence in kelly...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Scored Barbosa with a late first (picked up in trade) but clearly picked for them.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

no_free_baskets said:


> saying that thou, off the top of my head: stoudamire, marion, nash, finley?? 1st three, mid-to late lottery picks, and finley taken in the 20's



how much credit should be going to Bryan Colangelo???wasn't his father the man!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

he also traded luol deng to chicago, traded steve nash, and traded jason kidd....so he has as many rough edges as he does smooth.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

aizn said:


> he also traded luol deng to chicago, traded steve nash, and traded jason kidd....so he has as many rough edges as he does smooth.


He traded a young Steve Nash while having Jason Kidd on the roster.

Besides, reports suggest BC was forced to trade Kidd based on domestic violence (wife beater).


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

trick said:


> He traded a young Steve Nash while having Jason Kidd on the roster.
> 
> Besides, reports suggest BC was forced to trade Kidd based on domestic violence (wife beater).


but still, hindsight is 20/20, and colangelo was lucky he got nash back on his team. i mean, wat if we drafted someone this year and then traded him and watch him become a superstar..it would take a lottt more money to get him back here


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> He traded a young Steve Nash while having Jason Kidd on the roster.
> 
> Besides, reports suggest BC was forced to trade Kidd based on domestic violence (wife beater).













His handling of J-Kidd (and that player's value) would be the biggest critique anyone could launch at Colangelo, I think.

Kidd became Marbury and Dudley; Marbury became McDyess, Lampe, cash, picks and loose ends; then I think the pick(s) he got were traded (Deng & Robinson).

Turning something into nothing.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

aizn said:


> but still, hindsight is 20/20, and colangelo was lucky he got nash back on his team. i mean, wat if we drafted someone this year and then traded him and watch him become a superstar..it would take a lottt more money to get him back here


Nash wouldn't be the player he is today if he wasn't traded to Dallas. No way would he develop as he would have had he remained in Phoenix all this time.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> His handling of J-Kidd (and that player's value) would be the biggest critique anyone could launch at Colangelo, I think.
> 
> Kidd became Marbury and Dudley; Marbury became McDyess, Lampe, cash, picks and loose ends; then I think the pick(s) he got were traded (Deng & Robinson).
> 
> Turning something into nothing.


the trading of marbury, became, i believe, the capspace needed to sign nash.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> His handling of J-Kidd (and that player's value) would be the biggest critique anyone could launch at Colangelo, I think.
> 
> Kidd became Marbury and Dudley; Marbury became McDyess, Lampe, cash, picks and loose ends; then I think the pick(s) he got were traded (Deng & Robinson).
> 
> Turning something into nothing.


If you're going to go in that direction...

Kidd became cap space that landed Nash and Richardson. The swap of picks with Chicago turned out to be Deng(to Chicago) and Robinson(to Phoenix). With Robinson and Richardson, he was able to get Thomas.

He turned something into nothing back to something quite fast if I say so myself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> the trading of marbury, became, i believe, the capspace needed to sign nash.


Hardly a defense. He traded Nash. He traded Kidd to eventually make space to sign Nash again. Is there a good way to look at it?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

trick said:


> He traded a young Steve Nash while having Jason Kidd on the roster.
> 
> Besides, reports suggest BC was forced to trade Kidd based on domestic violence (wife beater).


on top of that, i think KJ was still on the team, when nash was traded...there was just no room for the guy...

absolutely right in regards that BC was forced to trade Kidd....and Marbury, at the time, was considered one of the brightest up and coming young talent in the league...remind me again who we got for mcgrady and carter?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Hardly a defense. He traded Nash. He traded Kidd to eventually make space to sign Nash again. Is there a good way to look at it?


well yes, when the guy you sign becomes mvp of the league, i would say that is a good thing..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> well yes, when the guy you sign becomes mvp of the league, i would say that is a good thing..


So if Orlando signs Player X this summer, and he becomes the MVP, then trading T-Mac for Francis/Mobley/Cato, then moving those three for capspace, makes the T-Mac trade a genius move?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> how much credit should be going to Bryan Colangelo???wasn't his father the man!


his dad, might have been the "man" in terms of ownership, but BC was in charge of all basketball related decisions...


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> So if Orlando signs Player X this summer, and he becomes the MVP, then trading T-Mac for Francis/Mobley/Cato, then moving those three for capspace, makes the T-Mac trade a genius move?


genius move is a tad strong, but, well yeah, if player x is the mvp, then it should follow that his value is greater then t-mac's, no?? youre getting a better player (and arguably the best plyr in the league if hes mvp) then with what you originally started out with? what is your argument against this? not to be belligerent, but i dont get the logic of your argument?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> His handling of J-Kidd (and that player's value) would be the biggest critique anyone could launch at Colangelo, I think.
> 
> Kidd became Marbury and Dudley; Marbury became McDyess, Lampe, cash, picks and loose ends; then I think the pick(s) he got were traded (Deng & Robinson).
> 
> Turning something into nothing.


Turning something into cap space to sign Nash.

I see this has already been addressed above...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

no_free_baskets said:


> well yeah, if player x is the mvp, then it should follow that his value is greater then t-mac's, no?? what is your argument against this? not to be belligerent, but i dont get the argument of your logic?


The argument is that the first move is unrelated to the last in these examples; Kidd wasn't traded to make room for Nash, its just the way it worked out.

You can make up for a mistake but I don't think you can logically credit Colangelo for getting the MVP in such a roundabout way stemming from the Kidd deal years earlier. It wasn't part of the plan in trading Kidd.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The argument is that the first move is unrelated to the last in these examples; Kidd wasn't traded to make room for Nash, its just the way it worked out.
> 
> You can make up for a mistake but I don't think you can logically credit Colangelo for getting the MVP in such a roundabout way stemming from the Kidd deal years earlier. It wasn't part of the plan in trading Kidd.


how can the 1st move be unrelated if the said 1st move was what was needed to have all the dominoes eventually fall into place? without marbury's contract cap-space saving dealing move, pho. doesnt have the capspace to sign nash? and all that doesnt happen if the intial 1st move of BC of trading kidd for marbury...

obviously, when the kidd for marbury trade was intially brought about, surely the idea wasnt to eventually move marbury for capspace, but the thing is, when BC and D'antoni realized it wasnt gonna work with Marbury, they had the foresight to make things right...they dealt with the hand they were dealt with and turned it into getting the mvp of the league...thats pretty good, imo...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

According to the Suns' website, Bryan has officially resigned. However, it doesn't state what Bryan's future endeavours will be, but rather focusing on what the Suns plan to do at the result of BC's resignment:
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/colangelo_leaves_060227.html

Again, nothing is confirmed until Bryan Colangelo states himself that he will be the next Raptors' GM/President.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^ i say it's pretty obvious now that he has officially resigned from the suns office.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bloody ****ing brilliant. We go from a franchise in "shambles" to this in the course of a single year. I love it. BC still has his work cut out for him but he has the tools, in more ways than one, to make this team a contender.

And, let's all say it together: PEDDIE RULES! :biggrin:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Great news for the Raptors. Really looking forward to the future Raptors.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bloody ****ing brilliant. We go from a franchise in "shambles" to this in the course of a single year. I love it. BC still has his work cut out for him but he has the tools, in more ways than one, to make this team a contender.
> 
> And, let's all say it together: PEDDIE RULES! :biggrin:


i still dislike peddie and think he should be fired from a basketball standpoint. but im actually surprised he was able to make this VERY good acquisition.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> According to the Suns' website, Bryan has officially resigned. However, it doesn't state what Bryan's future endeavours will be, but rather focusing on what the Suns plan to do at the result of BC's resignment:
> http://www.nba.com/suns/news/colangelo_leaves_060227.html
> 
> Again, nothing is confirmed until Bryan Colangelo states himself that he will be the next Raptors' GM/President.


I'd say that's a confirmation if I ever saw one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

aizn said:


> i still dislike peddie and think he should be fired from a basketball standpoint. but im actually surprised he was able to make this VERY good acquisition.


Larry T, the guy that everyone seems to love and get along with swimmingly from both sides of the franchise, seems to be the one that flew out to Houston and then brought Jerry back to Toronto. Peddie was probably there to nod and shut the **** up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Peddie can still suck my nuts, but this was a great move.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

From the mouth of Peddie:
-numerous negotiations with BC
-very close to making a deal, finalizing details
-one of the stipulations from Bryan was to have Wayne stick around
-announcement to be made tomrrow, around 2 PM


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> From the mouth of Peddie:
> -numerous negotiations with BC
> -very close to making a deal, finalizing details
> -one of the stipulations from Bryan was to have Wayne stick around
> -announcement to be made tomrrow, around 2 PM


I guess the whole "when Wayne phones, you answer" stuff the mouthpieces were going on about was... uh... true. Wayne is the man.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

From the mouth of Mitchell
-pleased with signing Raja Bell
-like the drafting of Shawn Marion
-as a coach, he focuses his mind on his duties on his players rather than thinking about his future as a raptor coach with a new GM coming over
-sam refuses to talk about what he and bryan talked about, but good to know they have talked


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is spectacular news. One of his most recent moves, trading Joe Johnson who Sarver didn't want to give max money to, for Boris Diaw and two first round draft picks was genius. The interesting thing is the year before that, BC wanted to re-sign Joe Johnson for about $6 million per year, which would have been a bargain now, but Sarver didn't want to dish out that much cash.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How excited am I?

And I agree with TD. That Joe Johnson trade was a brilliant one. One could even argue that Boris Diaw is a better player than Joe Johnson (although I'd say thats a stretch), not to mention the amount of money they saved and the two draft picks they received from a terrible team.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did anyone catch the quote from BC about loving Duke bigmen?





















































J/K


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*



Theberge43 said:


> Well TSN.ca has change it to "A New Era" ...


LoL! I think the Raptors have gone through A LOT of new eras this past few years. ahahha.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Colangelo to be Raptors new President & GM (The Score)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=ap-suns-colangelo&prov=ap&type=lgns

Colangelo has resigned from the Suns according to this article on Yahoo Sports.


----------

